# How to get crate trained pup to signal she has to pee if she's out of crate



## Osa (Aug 23, 2009)

We have a WONDERFUL, beautiful, affectionate, 14 week old girl named Osa. She has already begun running with me every other day (four miles), is good on her leash, responds well to come, sit, lie down, stay, bed-time (kennel), off, fetch. Loves the car. Is delightfully social with dogs and humans. Playful (though a bit rough) with our cats. Easy-going and adaptable--though a bit naughty and wild in the morning when she first wakes up if we don't have time to immediately exercise her. She thinks she's a lap dog and loves to curl into our laps the second we sit down. Sleeps all night in her crate. Settles down in her crate whenever we ask her to--and looks forward to her crate as a peaceful refuge. When she is in her crate, she politely paws the crate door and whines when she needs us to take her out (on her leash) to pee or poop. Here's my question: when she's not in her crate, she's most often outside with us in our fenced yard playing hard , or she's with us on car rides, errands, at the dog parks, even out to dinner to dog-friendly patio dining restaurants. She'll pull on her leash to let us know she needs to pee. But when she is loose in the house (on her bed, or hanging out with us in the kitchen, or watching TV), which isn't often, she doesn't give us any warning when she has to pee. She just gets a bit agitated and before we have time to grab the leash and take her out, she'll have an accident. How do we teach her to paw the front door or give us signals like she does when she's on the leash or in the crate? Do we just have to be super vigilant and catch that moment when she looks like she might go? We take her out after eating, drinking. But sometimes she'll go when none of us expect it.


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

How about teaching her with treats to use a dog doorbell ? here are some examples

http://cgi.ebay.com/Silver-House-Br...in_0?hash=item4a981cf71f&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-EXTRA-PET-P...in_0?hash=item41486a812e&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

http://cgi.ebay.com/Dog-Toy-Plush-G...in_0?hash=item1c0c030a02&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Here is a link to an article: How to Train Your Dog to Use a Dog Doorbell

http://www.ehow.com/how_5215903_train-dog-use-dog-doorbell.html

Good Luck


----------



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: talented dog video*

And here you can see a video of a very talented dog

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb32wj8pofQ


----------

